# Minimuscheln



## sunny01 (3. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

beim saubermachen im Schwimmbereich unseres Teiches haben wir diese winzig kleinen __ Muscheln entdeckt. Tante Google hat uns verraten, dass es sich um "Erbsenmuscheln" handeln muss. 

Was ich noch nicht herausfinden konnte ist, wie kommen die Muscheln in den Teich (durch Vögel?) der erst seit Mai 2009 fertiggestellt wurde und was sagen sie mir über die Wasserqualität aus? 

Die meisten Minis habe ich übrigens in der __ Wasserpest und im __ Quellmoos gefunden. 

Weiß jemand etwas über die Tierchen und habt Ihr sie auch in Euren Teichen? Ich habe so kleine Muscheln vorher noch nie gesehen und staune immer wieder wie artenreich so ein Teich "von ganz alleine" wird. 

Liebe Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## hoboo34 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

..vielleicht hast du sie auch beim Pflanzenkauf als "kostenlose Draufgabe" mitbekommen ?!


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo Sunny,

toll - hab ich (leider) noch nie gesehen. Soweit ich weiss, sind __ Muscheln aber sehr anspruchsvoll, was die Wasserverhältnisse angeht - und meistens die ersten, die sich "verabschieden", wenn es nicht stimmt.


----------



## sunny01 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Wow - seid Ihr schnell!

@ hoboo34: an eine Gratisbeigabe hatte ich auch kurz mal gedacht, hatte aber dann eher ein Taubenpäärchen in verdacht, dass im Frühling öfters zum trinken und baden kam. Aber wahrscheinlich hast Du recht.

@ Blumenelse: das wären ja gute Nachrichten für unsere Wasserqualität! 

Ich hatte mir Gedanken gemacht ob wirklich alles so toll läuft wie wir glaubten, weil sich am Grund auf der Folie schon etwas Mulm gebildet hatte, den wir im Frühjahr zuerst wegen Eis und dann wegen denen hier unten nicht absaugen konnten. Und genau da habe ich die __ Muscheln gefunden! 

Dagmar


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

hallo Damar, 
das könnten evt.eine Art der Kugelmuschel sein
dazu finde ich im Gartenteichatlas über die 


> Hornfarbige Kugelmuschel:
> Länge: 10 - 14 mm
> ....die Kugelmuschel kann mit ihrem Fuß auch klettern und besiedelt daher nicht nur den Bodengrund, sonden auch untergetauchte Wasserpflanzen...
> 
> ...


Da hast ja u.U.ganz interessante Kerlchen im Teich:  Klettermuscheln! Lebend gebärend!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Mops (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Vom Bild her kommen die mir bekannt vor. 
Haben wir bei uns in unserem großen Teich in Massen gefunden. 
Den Teich "baggern" wir gerade aus, da er durch Laub, ect. total verdreckt ist. Teilweise ist die Schlammschicht 70 bis 80 cm dick. Die Wasserqualität war daher nicht mehr so ganz prickelnd. Aber aus der Anzahl zu schließen, gefiel es ihnen da trotzdem recht gut.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo,

ganz richtig, das ist die Teichkugelmuschel (_Musculium lacustre_). Das Merkmal sind die "Höckerchen" neben dem Schloss, das sind die Embryonalschalen. Die jungen __ Muscheln klettern auf Unterwasserpflanzen herum, die ausgewachsenen sitzen im Bodenschlamm. Die Schalen sind selbst bei den ausgewachsenen durchscheinend, so dass man die Jungtiere im Inneren sehen kann. Diese Art ist eher anspruchslos was die Wasserqualität angeht.

Erbsenmuscheln (_Pisidium_) sind noch kleiner, meistens nur 1 - 2 mm gross. Sie sind in praktisch jedem Gewässer zu finden und jeder hat sie im Gartenteich. Man muss aber schon ganz genau hinschauen, um zu sehen, dass es eben kein Sandkorn ist, was man vor sich hat, sondern eine kleine Muschel. Am leichtesten findet man sie, wenn man ein wenig Grundschlamm in einem feinmaschigen Aquariumnetz auswäscht und dann zwischen den verbleibenden Blattresten etc. nach bernsteinfarbenen Sandkörnern schaut. Zum Betrachten ist eine Lupe nötig!

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## StefanBO (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo,

mir sind vor ca. einem Monat auch zum ersten Mal Minimuscheln aufgefallen, geschätzt ca. 1 cm groß, bei denen ich Erbsenmuscheln vermute . Die kommen wohl so in ziemlich jeden eher naturnahen Teich (ohne Technik) vor!?



 

 



Kuni99 schrieb:


> Erbsenmuscheln (_Pisidium_) sind noch kleiner, meistens nur 1 - 2 mm gross.


Vertust du dich da nicht? Nach meinen Quellen:

Pisidium: 17 Arten in Deutschland, Länge meist unter 10 mm (1)

Pisidium: 12 Arten in Deutschland, etwa 16 Arten in Mitteleuropa; Pisidium amnicum: 7-11 mm (2)

Pisidium: 2-10 mm (3)

(1) Engelhardt, Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher, 16. Auflage 2008
(2) Herbert W. Ludwig, Tiere und Pflanzen unserer Gewässer, 1. Auflage 2003
(3) Ludwig/Becker u.a., Tiere im Gartenteich, 4. Auflage 1994

Nachtrag: 
Karsten Grabow, Farbatlas Süßwasserfauna Wirbellose, 1. Auflage 2000
Pisidium amnicum bis 11 mm, weitere 15 Arten in Deutschland, die meisten nur wenige Millimeter groß

2. Nachtrag:
Pisidium amnicum hat einen sehr länglichen Fuß, also dann eher doch nicht. Also auch Kugelmuschel, oder Häubchenmuschel??


----------



## alterchen (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo Mops
Finde ich ja toll, dass du so viele von den __ Muscheln hast.
Könntest mir ja bitte gegen Portoerstattung mal welche senden, würde mich über ein paar neuankömmlinge im Teich sehr freuen, denn im Handel gibt`s so was nicht.
Außerdem suche ich __ Moderlieschen, Schwarzbarsche, Regenbogenelritzen,und Rotflossenorfen
Grüße
Walter


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo Stefan,

meine Angaben zu den Erbsenmuscheln widersprechen nicht den Bestimmungsbüchern. Die große Erbsenmuschel (_Pisidium amnicum_) kommt nur in bewegten Gewässern auf Sandboden vor, also in keinem Gartenteich. Alle anderen Erbsenmuscheln sind wesentlich kleiner. Das Merkmal der Erbsenmuscheln sind die asymmetrischen Schalen. Das Schloss liegt bei ihnen etwa bei 2/3 der Körperlänge, während es bei Kugelmuscheln etwa in der Mitte liegt. Auch die Erbsenmuscheln sind lebendgebärend und man kann sich vorstellen wie groß ein Jungtier sein muss, wenn schon das Elterntier nur ein paar Millimeter misst.

Auf Deinen Bildern ist auch die Teichkugelmuschel oder Häubchenmuschel zu sehen mit den "Höckerchen" neben dem Schloss.

Die Minimuscheln lassen sich per Post verschicken, aber nicht in Wasser, sondern in feuchtem Zeitungspapier in einem Druckverschlussbeutel. Sie überleben auch in der Natur Trockenzeiten, indem sie sich in den feuchten Schlamm eingraben.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## StefanBO (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo Kai,

vielen Dank für diese interessanten und hilfreichen Infos 

Dass die große Erbsenmuschel (Pisidium amnicum) nicht in stehenden Gewässern vorkommt, hätte ich bei aufmerksamen Durchlesen der gesamten Texte eigentlich selbst merken müssen  Aber dass sie so aus der Art schlägt, und als einzige diese Größe erreicht, sagt einem ja sonst keiner 

Dass du die Häubchenmuschel (Musculium lacustre) als Teichkugelmuschel bezeichnest, ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen. Diese deutsche Bezeichnung hatte ich bisher nicht gefunden. Es scheint mir auch so, dass sie nicht (mehr?) gebräuchlich ist, denn die Familie Sphaeriidae wird , wie ich es verstanden habe, in
- Sphaerium (Kugelmuscheln)
- Musculium (Häubchenmuscheln) und
- Pisidium (Erbsenmuscheln)
unterteilt.

Siehe:



> (Sphaerium): Die Untergattungsgliederung ist aktualisiert. Musculium Link 1807 ist nicht mehr Untergattung zu Sphaerium, sondern selbständige Gattung.




Aber vielleicht ist das hier schon wieder Erbsenmuschelzählerei  Oder deine Infos sind noch aktueller!?


----------



## Kuni99 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo Stefan,

so wie Du es sagst, ist meines Wissens der momentane Stand der Systematik bei den Sphaeriidae. Ich weiss nicht, ob sich schon jemand mit molekularen Methoden (DNA Analyse) an diese Gruppe herangewagt hat. Aber wenn es jemand tut, wird es sicher Überraschungen geben. Morphologisch sind die Erbsenmuscheln nur sehr schwer zu unterscheiden (mit Ausnahme der Großen Erbsenmuschel natürlich). Man muss unter einem Binokular die Anzahl der Schlosszähne und ihre Lage bestimmen. Das ist ziemlich aufwändig und fehlerträchtig.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## sunny01 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

@ all

So viele Posts!
Mein Gott, was ist so ein Teich ein interessanter Lebensraum! 
Von lebendgebärenden __ Muscheln höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal, dabei wohnen sie schon bei mir!
Heute Abend werde ich dann mal auf die Suche nach den Erbsenmuscheln gehen, mit Sieb und Lupe!

Viele Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## .Goldfisch. (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo,

Die __ Muscheln siedeln sich bei mir als in meinen Mörtelkübeln an, in denen ich schwarze Mückenlarven ziehe. Die Wasserqualität ist da mehr als schlecht, da sind keine Pflanzen drin und es werden fast wöchentlich trockene Brennesseln reingeschmissen, dass es schön stinkt. Aber sie scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen.

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## elkop (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

was ihr alles habt! und was es alles gibt, von dem man keine ahnung hat.


----------



## Dilmun (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute einen meiner Mörteltröge gereinigt und die Pflanzen verkleinert. Dabei sind mir diese __ Muscheln im Sieb hängengeblieben. 
Die habe ich sicher mit den Wasserpflanzen im Frühjahr (gratis) mitgekauft. 

  

Ich hab sie für die Fotos in den Topf mit Seramis gesetzt. Die zwei größten sind ca. 1 cm groß.
Jetzt sind sie in einer Schale mit Schmodder und Sand. Und natürlich mit Wasser. Da vergraben sie sich. 
Sind das Erbsenmuscheln. Oder Kugelmuscheln.
Jedenfalls sind sie alle weiß. 

Können die im Winter draußen bleiben, auch wenn das Becken durchfriert?
Im www. habe ich geschaut und offenbar leben die in großen und auch in kleinen Gewässern. Also müssten sie eigentlich auch mit geringer Wassertiefe zurechtkommen. 
Offenbar sind die gar nicht so selten. 

@ Patrick

Und sind die auch im Winter da drinnen?


----------



## Kuni99 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo,

auch das ist die Teichkugelmuschel. Komplettes Durchfrieren erträgt sie eher nicht, im Gegensatz zu den meisten Wasserschnecken, denen das nicht so viel ausmacht - ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Dilmun (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Minimuscheln*

Hallo Kai!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  

Sie werden also mit den nicht winterharten Pflanzen in einem der blauen Töpfe im Wintergarten die kalte Jahreszeit verbringen. 

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was so eine kleine Pfütze in mein Leben bringt.


----------

